# Lateral Transfer to Boston PD?



## braxton5

New to mass cops. I am a police officer in a western mass city and I'm looking at transferring out east for family reasons. specifically looking to transfer to boston police department. has anyone on here lateral transferred to boston or another city and can give me some insight on how to get the process started, how long it takes, and how it worked out. 

Thank you


----------



## Johnny Law

I edited your thread title to include Boston Police, so that anyone from that PD would have a greater chance of answering your questions.


----------



## braxton5

thank you


----------



## soxrock75

BPD took the unprecedented step of taking laterlas several years ago. I believe, this was at the same time that they also exhausted the resident list and started sending out cards to non-residents. Not sure they will be taking laterals again............


----------



## Bloodhound

soxrock75 said:


> BPD took the unprecedented step of taking laterlas several years ago. I believe, this was at the same time that they also exhausted the resident list and started sending out cards to non-residents. Not sure they will be taking laterals again............


It was right after Ed Davis took over. I'm sure it was solely a coincidence that several of his boys from Lowell PD lateraled right over.


----------



## militia_man

Look into Revere PD. They were seeking laterals recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob

I do not believe Boston is taking laterals, nor do I believe they plan to in the future.

Here are some quality departments in the area that do take laterals from time to time.

-Quincy
-Watertown
-Waltham
-Salem


----------



## DeltaTango27

soxrock75 said:


> BPD took the unprecedented step of taking laterlas several years ago. I believe, this was at the same time that they also exhausted the resident list and started sending out cards to non-residents. Not sure they will be taking laterals again............


BPD took a bunch around 07 I believe and have not since. (At least not that many) They have since taken laterals here and there but they are very well connected people. Guys I know that were in my BPD academy that went to other dept's have since taken the civil service test again and are hoping for the best since they already went to the BPD academy. I am waiting to see how that works out of them......


----------



## Bloodhound

263FPD said:


> If it were easy to make a lateral to Boston, I would have already done it. That said, we are looking to take laterals right now too. They are looking to hire 7 and are about to pull a list. They would much rather take a transfer and save money on the training process I am sure.


Well you managed to steal away one of my favorite coworkers as your most recent lateral!


----------



## militia_man

woodyd said:


> I know that Cambridge takes laterals at times. They are a big department with lots of specialized unit opportunities.
> Malden has also taken laterals, they have one of the best schedules around


Cambridge has certain requirements that any officer wishing to lateral must meet. They require you to already live within a 15 mile radius before you can even apply for a transfer. I once submitted a resume and letter of intent explaining that I was able to move to the Cambridge area on short notice if hired, and that was still not good enough for them. I think they also require that the community you work for be a certain sized population, which is ridiculous in my opinion because officers from smaller departments do it all and with a whole lot less back up.

What type of schedule does Malden work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militia_man

That is a great schedule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

